

A working computer smaller than a grain of rice - jonbaer
http://www.cnet.com/news/this-working-computer-is-smaller-than-a-grain-of-rice/

======
fernly
The computer history museum in mountain view has a new lobby exhibit on this
machine.

But then <snerk> there isn't a lot to see.

------
Malic
I suspect that @SwiftOnSecurity will have something to say about this.

